# Anyone Else Got One Of These?



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has one of these -


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@xantiagib, no but it's nice.

Love your shark though. Wish I had the guts to get one!

Paul D


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

no need for guts - they really are simple cars underneath - just unorthodox



Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @xantiagib, no but it's nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Strela.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know Jase wants one and I'm kicking myself for not buying the one Roy sold a while back!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Xantiagib said:



> Just wondering if anyone else has one of these -


Yep


















I was going to ask if that was your DS! Very


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Great, I'm after a white dialed one (not the reissue) but they seem as rare

as rockinghorse poo.

Also never seem to find any poljot badged ones - only sekonda.... not fussy though



rhaythorne said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> Great, I'm after a white dialed one (not the reissue) but they seem as rare
> 
> as rockinghorse poo.


The re-issue ones are quite nice though....aren't they Jason?


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh I agree.... I've come very close to getting a re-issue or two...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hawkey, that looks wicked.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Great, I'm after a white dialed one (not the reissue) but they seem as rare
> ...


Just bought a black re-issue through Roy and it's even better in real life.  But... what a shame about the cheesy Strela writing on the display back. I assumed it was on the protective sticker, but no... they go to the effort of putting a glass back on it only to hide the movement with a nasty logo!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The re-issue ones are quite nice though....aren't they Jason?


Yes


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

surely some T-Cut would sort it out ?



bluejay said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Xantiagib said:
> ...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> surely some T-Cut would sort it out ?










Good idea. But I've a feeling it's on the reverse of the glass though and I don't trust my handywork skills!

Still, the rest of the watch is awesome and it seems to be v. accurate - under +5s a day.

Good work Roy!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

No worries just unscrew or unpop the back cover and be very careful to keep the watch dust free and get to work on the glass... if the glas breaks or you cannot remove the writing - get it replaced and any watch glass replacer type person.



bluejay said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > surely some T-Cut would sort it out ?
> ...


----------

